# Konkrete Unterschiede Samsung SSD 840 Basic und pro



## mülla1 (29. Oktober 2012)

Heyho Leute, 
Wollte mir mal eine zweite SSD zulegen weil meine ocz vertex 2 128gb so langsam aus allen nähten platzt. 
Jetzt wollte ich mal fix Fragen was die konkreten Unterschiede zwischen einer Samsung SSD 840 Basic 
und Samsung SSD 840 Pro 
sind.
Da Samsung ja aktuell diese fluggutscheine anbietet wollte ich wohl zur Basic greifen. Allerdings halt wenigstens vorher nochmal informieren was Phase ist  und ob ich performancemäßig davon überhaupt etwas merke zwischen den beiden Samsung platten. 

Mein System: 
i5 2500k @ 4,1Ghz
8gb 1600mhz DDR3
Msi p67a gd53 b3 
Msi twin frozr III gtx570 oc
Ocz vertex 2 128gb
1,5 Tb wd als datengrab


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Du könntest mal hier reinschauen: Samsung SSD 840 Basic: Test der 250-GB-SSD - So gut wie die Pro?

Oder alternativ die PCGH Print kaufen und lesen.


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Oktober 2012)

Die 840 ist doch eh nennt Benchmark SSD, nimm die günstige 830, die ist nur messbar langsamer und um einiges günstiger.


----------



## mülla1 (30. Oktober 2012)

ja das weiss ich auch  aber da die nur nen 10er auseinander liegen und die ich bei der 840ger noch nen freifluggutschein bekomme ist das doch ein netter bonus  also eigentlich kaufe ich die neuere nur deswegen  weil da relativiert sich plötzlich auch der preis...
mir kam das zum einjähigen mit meiner freundin ganz gelegen.. dann geht es halt zum weihnachtsshopping mal nach paris oder so nen kram 
lg


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Oktober 2012)

Achso, da liegt ja der Fluggutschein mit dabei.

Dann nimm sie dir, viel Spaß mit deiner Freundin


----------



## jahsera (30. Oktober 2012)

Könntest du bitte einen Link zu dem Angebot posten?


----------



## hamburgcity (30. Oktober 2012)

Fluggutschein? Ich auch Link haben will bitte 

Hier:

http://www.samsung.com/de/article/freiflugaktion


----------



## ZET (30. Oktober 2012)

Nen besseren Grund werde ich meiner Freundin gegenüber wohl nicht bekommen um mir noch eine zu kaufen.


----------



## mülla1 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hehe  ist doch ne gute Idee  ... und wie kann man seiner Freundin wohl besser erklären das man wieder knapp 200 für den Rechner ausgibt  
So langsam gehen einem die Argumente aus wenn man auch noch ständig Sachen fürs mopped bestellt


----------

